# 1985 300zx Front Speakers



## VerbalHostility (Jan 25, 2004)

I just replaced my back speakers with some newer Pioneer 6.5's and i got some kicker 6.5's for the front. I haven't played too much with the front door speakers or panel much yet, but it looks like I may have to take off the whole panel?

True? Help?


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

yup gotta remove the whole panel... shouldnt take but 20min. Thats about how long it took me to take mine off my 88


----------



## DPMP (Feb 5, 2004)

*How do you remove the panel*



ldsolja4 said:


> yup gotta remove the whole panel... shouldnt take but 20min. Thats about how long it took me to take mine off my 88


I just bought a red 85 300ZX in eBay, haven't seen it yet. . But would like to start learning something about it. I am an audio nut, so it is not too early to think about fixing it up for my ears.

But first of all, how do you remove the panel? Do I have to get some spare replacement plastic buttons (does the Z have those things)?


----------

